# Two audio outputs



## Mike Kovach (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a Marantz NR1607 AVR and I wonder if anyone knows if I can get two two outputs from one source. I would like to stream from one into my hearing aids and the other would be for my wife to hear the same sound.

I have TV Streamer 2 from Resound with mini audio input, Optical (Toslink) and Coaxial input. Those I connect by blutooth with my hearing aids. Then is there another way that will output sound to the surround speakers?

I have an LG UH8500 Smart TV with HDMI, optical digital out and Component and Composite in. I am using HDMI ARC to the TV.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mike Kovach said:


> I have TV Streamer 2 from Resound with mini audio input, Optical (Toslink) and Coaxial input. Those I connect by blutooth with my hearing aids.


”Those?” The hearing aids require the use of all three? Why?




Mike Kovach said:


> I wonder if anyone knows if I can get two outputs from one source.


 It will logically require the source to have two outputs.




Mike Kovach said:


> I have TV Streamer 2 from Resound with mini audio input, Optical (Toslink) and Coaxial input. Those I connect by blutooth with my hearing aids. Then is there another way that will output sound to the surround speakers?


That unit has no audio outputs. Which makes sense because it is not a “source.” It merely accepts an input _from_ a “source.”

Best as I can tell, the “source” is the TV? You should be able to use its coax output for your Resound, but as far as I know, the HDMI ARC will only work to get audio to the Marantz if the both the TV and Marantz support ARC. 

Alternately, if the TV has a headphone jack you could use that for the Resound and the TV's optical out to the Marantz.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

